# White Ringneck Doves looking for a home



## babsbag (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi,

I have 3 white ringneck doves that I need to find homes for. One male is at least 2 years old, I found him (or he found me ). The other 2 are a brother and sister (my male is their father) that are 1 year old. They think they are a pair, but probably not a good idea. They live in my house and are beautiful and healthy, but I am gone quite a bit and it is just too hard to find someone to care for them when I am gone. My male recently lost his mate and would love another one, but I never intended to be in the bird business when I found him. He just seemed lonely so I got him a "friend" and one thing led to another...

I live in Fairfield CA, between Sacramento and S.F. I don't want to just post a giveaway add in our paper. The birds are very friendly, especially the older male, and I want them to go to someone who appreciates them as much as I do and will give them a good life. 

Barbara


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Barbara,

I am too far away to help, hope you find someone close to you to take in those sweeties.
Good luck.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

babsbag said:


> I live in Fairfield CA, between Sacramento and S.F. I don't want to just post a giveaway add in our paper. The birds are very friendly, especially the older male, and I want them to go to someone who appreciates them as much as I do and will give them a good life. Barbara


Hi Barbara,

Please call the Mickaboo Cockatiel Rescue in Nor Cal .. tell them that Terry Whatley asked you to call and that you need to get your doves on the next "pigeon/dove train" going south. I am down in So Cal in Orange County and would be happy to adopt your doves. I gotcha beat on age, though .. I have a white ringneck dove named Chipper that is now well over 20 years of age .. also have others, and I love them.

Terry


----------



## babsbag (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is a little more history.

I am just a sucker for any animal that comes to my door. I found the male dove just walking up my street one day and thought he was most likely sick since he let me pick him up. I tried turning him loose later that day and he would only fly about 10 feet, so I brought him back inside, to wait for the inevitable signs of illness, well he wasn't sick  I named him Happy because of a strange "laughing" noise he makes. He cooed all the time and sounded so lonely (don't they all) that I found someone with some pigeons that happen to have a white female dove they didn't want so I brought him a friend and named her Joy. Lo and behold, Joy and Happy laided eggs and raised some young. So then 2 doves became 4 doves and my house and yard just aren't big enough to do them justice. I also have 6 cats and a pair of parakeets (kinda the same story as the doves). I know the offspring shouldn't really be caged together but I have no more room, so they think they are a pair now, and I know where that can lead. It is just getting too hard to find someone to care for my "zoo" when I am gone. Being caged in my house requires quite of bit of cage cleaning. 

When Joy died it was so hard. I spent 2 weeks hand feeding her, getting up at 4 AM and spending countless hours in the evening with her. I was afraid to try the crop tube so it was a long task. I had a necropsy done on her at UC Davis to be sure my other birds weren't in danger and they found no sign of any disease and actually don't know why she died, one of life's sad mysteries. Now Happy is alone again and sounding sad, so I decided it was just time to try and find him and his kids ( my son named them Exuberance and Exhilaration, I call them "Dovey") a good home where they can live a long and happy dove like life. You sound like the perfect home. I spent hours on this site when Joy was sick trying to decide what to do. I took her to an Avian vet and had her on antibiotics, nystatin, calcium, and other supplements, but they really didn't know what was wrong so it was just shots in the dark. But I certainly learned quite a bit about pigeons from this wonderful site. 

They are delilghtful birds and I wish I had a place in my yard and the time to really enjoy them. I was in Europe a few years ago and my son and I really had fun with all the pigeons in the train stations and all the different colors and attitudes. They are really amusing to watch. I think most of the locals thought we were crazy, talking to the birds like we did.  That is their loss.

I will contact the Mickaboo Cockatiel Rescue and see what I can find out about the next train. Thank you for your kindness. I just want them to have a good life and be safe.

Barbara


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Barbara,
You could not ever find a better home for them than with Terry. They will be loved, respected,well cared for,spoiled little birds. 
daryl


----------



## babsbag (Mar 9, 2006)

I have sent an email to the Mickaboo Cockatiel Rescue. Anohter option for delivery is this...my Mom is driving down to Los Alamitos sometime in April with a friend. So depending on where you are in Orange Co.that might work as well. My mom won't have a car once she gets there so she can't bring them to your home, but that is certainly closer than Northern CA.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 9, 2006)

Lucky them, can she adopt me too  I will be sad to see them leave, and the morinings will be much quieter. It is funny, but the dove cooing actually isn't annoying like the cuckoo clock, or the cats. But I am happy they will be with a "bird person" that understands them and not someone using them for dog training or getting them as a passing fancy. I know they can live a long long time in the right environment. Pets are a lilfe time committment, not something to take on lightly.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Barbara,

Los Alamitos would be fine .. that's about 25 miles from me, and I'd be happy to pick them up. Just let me know the details when the time comes.

Terry


----------



## babsbag (Mar 9, 2006)

Terry,
It looks like there might be a ride south for my doves this Friday. I was contacted by Tina Keller about meeting up with Marian from Modesto as she is coming to Vacaville to get the pigeons. She said that she would cc you on that message as well. I am leaving Saturday morning for a week out of town, but I can arrange my schedule any day before that to meet up with someone. Can you let me know how I am supposed to get them ready for their trip? Boxes, cages, or ???

Thanks
Barbara


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Barbara,

Yes, there is a huge pigeon/dove transport happening from northern and central California down to Norco this week. If you can get your birds to Marian for pick up in Vacaville, that will be great. A box would be best .. put an old towel or T-shirt in the bottom and make sure there are air holes.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

*:d*

good luck i have 2 white doves i live in vista cali my dad wont let me take anymore but i wish your birds a safe trip


----------



## babsbag (Mar 9, 2006)

Terry,
Just checking to see if my doves made it to you okay. I know they had a long ride and a few stops. Thanks

Barbara


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Barbara,

Yes, they made it to Norco just fine. BUT they ended up going back to Bakersfield with Tanya. She called me from Bart's place pretty much pleading to be allowed to adopt the doves as she had fallen in love with them while they were in her care. I can assure you that Tanya will provide a wonderful home for your doves and one where they will be much loved pets. I will PM you with Tanya's contact information so you can check on your babies. I hope this will be OK with you .. if not OK for any reason, I will definitely make arrangements to get the doves to me as soon as possible. Tanya is a member here and goes by Zoo Keeper.

It's not a matter of me not wanting your doves or not being able to give them a good home but rather of my knowing that the doves would have a better home with Tanya and her family.

Terry


----------



## babsbag (Mar 9, 2006)

It is fine if they are with Tanya, I just want them to be in a safe environment, where they will be well cared for and live a long life. They really are personable, especially the older male, Happy.

I left a card with them with some money in it. Marian had said that she would give it to you to use as you saw fit. It wasn't much, but I just wanted to help pay for gas or something out of appreciation and admiration for your work in helping these birds. Did you receive it, or did someone else...I hope?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Barbara,

I'm very glad that you are OK with Tanya adopting your doves. They will have a most wonderful home with her and her family. I will ask Tanya to update you as soon as she can. I honestly don't recall if there was a card and donation from you or not .. fortunately there were a number of cards and donations .. I will check and let you know. I'm sorry if I am seeming to be more than a bit spastic here, but it's just been a hellacious few days for me, and I'm really scrambling to catch up and keep up.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

In my next reincarnation if I turn out to be a bird I hope it is in California.  

I tell you folks the bird network out there is something else.

Maggie


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

my birs live in cali lol im going to be selling my doves  theirs a big racon problem brought on by the cat food and fiels on either side of our house so i lost a chicken to them already and would much prefure not to take a chance if any one lives in vista/ oceanside you can pick them but they cost me 27$ to buy so im going to try and sell them for 25$ not that their not worth 27$ or more i just want them to go fasterso less chanceof being caught by the racoon. and if no1 is in either area i have a possibly buyer already i just want to leave it pened on here


----------

